# Phone stand



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I got the idea, from another forum, to make this phone stand. I am working on making four more and plan to try to sell a few. 3/8" cedar


----------



## HardKnockCarpentry (Jan 6, 2019)

What do you think you'd sell them for / how much time and material do you have in it?

Also, looks really cool, great work!


----------



## Borde (Aug 8, 2019)

Looks really nice and useful, especially if you are laying down watching something.

Just in general a good idea and nice execution.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice southwest design, Jim!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## Florent (Aug 8, 2019)

cool


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks great Jim. I think I'll give it a go.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments.
As to price: I live in a low income and low cost of living area and I sell at our local farmers market, so the price needs to be low in order to sell. The wood is scraps, so no cost there. I can make this in about six minutes. I plan to offer it for $6. It is well worth $10 though. I sell all my stuff pretty cheap in order to move a lot of it. This means I get to do my self funding hobby and don't need to just burn the stuff I make. I spend about forty hours a week in my workshop so I go through a lot of wood. Much of what I make I give away. (Toys for local hospitals and other charities) Some of the other phone holders I am making, I am using images already made by me when doing inlays. I have been giving/throwing away those so this is another way to use them.


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

Very nice. I know you didn't ask for suggestions. But…. Maybe it's already there, but if you have a way for the phone to plug in while on the stand….. These are really cool! You make these in 6 minutes??


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

About 6-7 minutes yes. I have 3/8" cedar scraps laying around, to make them with and the image is already made by me while doing inlays . That image is a throw away/giveaway piece. So All I need to do is cut the 3/8" cedar to width and length, glue together and spray a finish on it. I am making four at a time so far. Now I wonder how well they will sell.


> ?


 Good idea on making it work while charging. I will look into that. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

What would be cool is to add a wireless charger to the back plate. If the parts don't cost much you might be able to add some extra value to it. I really like what you have done there, looks great.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

> Very nice. I know you didn t ask for suggestions. But…. Maybe it s already there, but if you have a way for the phone to plug in while on the stand….. These are really cool! You make these in 6 minutes??
> 
> - ScottM


This is what I have come up with so that charging can be done while in the stand:


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

> Very nice. I know you didn t ask for suggestions. But…. Maybe it s already there, but if you have a way for the phone to plug in while on the stand….. These are really cool! You make these in 6 minutes??
> 
> - ScottM
> 
> ...


Awesome! As long as it doesn't add too much time to your production, you're only in it for scraps and a few extra minutes, you should make a few bucks!


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Yes, this takes twice as long to make so I will charge more for them, I think.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Jim, that's a pretty nifty idea, but I don't think you need to do the modification. I turned one for a friend who wants to use it in his vehicle. I was immediately concerned about the charging cord. Just after viewing your modification, I got out my prototype, and set my phone on it sideways with the cord. It's my belief that the phone doesn't really care if it's upright or sideways. The screen adjusts itself to a portrait or landscape orientation. So, the cord sticks out to one side, no big deal. I say stick with the least costly version. You will probably sell more. 
One small issue with that version is the microphone is located in the bottom, so the bar used to keep it from sliding could be a factor on what the person on the other end of the call hears. Good idea, though. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)
PS, my DD214 is probably worth more than a PHD too.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Kokopelli Man sells well everywhere, but like fire in the SW. If you take him to a show, make a lot of them.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

What are the dimensions?


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

5" Tall, 3" wide and 5" long using 3/8" thick wood. I have made 20 of them, of various designs, and over 4 different sales with thousands of people seeing them, have sold only three. Not at all popular here.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Jim I wanted to just make one for my self… do you have a copy of your plan that you can share.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

I like it and I don't even have a cell phone….. but I am a big Kokopelli fan. Low income people can afford cell phones?


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Sorry, No plan. I just chose an angle, cut the wood and glued together.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Jim thanks for the FYI . I know it will not be hard to make one just thought I would ask. Thanks for posting the pictures of the stand.


----------

